# Ancient Aliens on the History Channel



## TripleXBullies (Apr 29, 2011)

It's not a new series, but I just re-watched season 1 and 2 last weekend. I don't have the channel any more, so I'm not sure if there is any more. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## TheBishop (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeagh that show makes my head hurt.  Sure leaves ALOT more questions than it does answers. Those cities underwater that are 100k years old, and more complicated that anything dating 1/10 than that on land is just crazy.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 29, 2011)

It definitely has a lot of questions. But a lot of it seems more logical than some of the alternatives.


----------



## vowell462 (Apr 29, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> It definitely has a lot of questions. But a lot of it seems more logical than some of the alternatives.



Im definatly with you on this. The evidence and idea is absolutley convincing to me.


----------



## emusmacker (May 26, 2011)

How is that so easily to believe than the writings in the Bible.?  How do you know that the show wasn't manipulated to make it "appear" believable?


----------



## dawg2 (May 27, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> Yeagh that show makes my head hurt.  Sure leaves ALOT more questions than it does answers. Those cities underwater that are 100k years old, and more complicated that anything dating 1/10 than that on land is just crazy.



How about a city (I have seen diving) in about 80+ feet of water.  It has houses; some with windows, trees (now long dead) and remnants of old streets.


----------



## hummdaddy (May 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> How is that so easily to believe than the writings in the Bible.?  How do you know that the show wasn't manipulated to make it "appear" believable?





how do i know your bible is manipulating or not


----------



## emusmacker (May 27, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> how do i know your bible is manipulating or not



according to certain folks the Bible was manipulated. But if that's the case then what are people to believe?  Everything can be manipulated.


----------



## emusmacker (May 27, 2011)

Some folks believe the Bible was manipulated, and if so then what is and isn't?  How does a person know what or who to believe. Everything can be manipulated.


----------



## ambush80 (May 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> according to certain folks the Bible was manipulated. But if that's the case then what are people to believe?  Everything can be manipulated.





emusmacker said:


> Some folks believe the Bible was manipulated, and if so then what is and isn't?  How does a person know what or who to believe. Everything can be manipulated.



Use your good sense and not superstition.


----------



## atlashunter (May 29, 2011)




----------



## bushidobam (Jun 22, 2011)

An entertaining show to say the least.  I like it a lot.    Especially the greek dude with the big hair.. Giorgio Tsoukalos  






Have any of you seen the episode (season 1 episode 6, maybe) where the ancient astronaut theorists hypothesized that aliens visiting the Earth may actually be humans from the distant future, who have discovered time travel, and have gone to the past (our present) to study?  Pretty cool, even if it is just for entertainment.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 22, 2011)

He seems like a smart guy but yes, looks like a... um.... I can't remember the name of the other guy whose body languange is very colorful when he speaks... Makes him look stupid imo... 

Interesting theories to listen to, like you say, to say the least.


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 23, 2011)

bushidobam said:


> An entertaining show to say the least.  I like it a lot.    Especially the greek dude with the big hair.. Giorgio Tsoukalos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my favorite shows on TV. Very interesting stuff. And Ol Giorgio is pretty keen on the uptake, even though he looks ridiculous.


----------



## work2play (Jun 23, 2011)

very good programming imo


----------

